# Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand



## Hurricane

Hallo zusammen!

Ich komme mitte September für eine Woche nach Kühlungsborn.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das angeln von der Seebrücke noch erlaubt ist und wenn ja wie eure Fangergebnisse sind?
Ist es erfahrungsgemäß sehr voll auf der Brücke?

Von wo kann man noch Brandungsangeln in der gegend?

Danke schonmal

Gruß Hurricane82


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Also ich war letztes Jahr im Sommer da und dort darf man täglich ab 17:00 Uhr auf die Seebrücke angeln.Gefangen habe ich an dem Tag 2 kleine Platten aber ich war dar noch Jungfrau in Sachen Brandungsangeln.Ich empfehle dir gerade im Sommer schon früh loszumachen,da sie gerade an Wochenenden sehr voll werden kann .
Gruß und PH


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Leih dir lieber ein Boot und fahr zum Trollegrund. Bei den Wassertemperaturen wirst du in der Brandung / von der Seebrücke nicht viel fangen.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Grundsätzlich hat Kaulsdorfer da recht.

Wobei Mitte September das Wasser mit Sicherheit schon kälter ist und man von den Seebrücken ja doch größere Tiefen erreichen kann als vom Strand.

Versuch macht klug. Welche Methode und welchen Zielfisch hast Du denn angepeilt?


----------



## Hurricane

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Hatte Dorsch und Platte angedacht... wenn es klappt würde ich natürlich gerne mal eine Meerforelle fangen.


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Mitte September kann man in der Brandung schon ganz gut fangen,
man sollte natürlich Wetterglück haben vom Wind her 
Die Seebrücken tue ich mir nichtmehr an. vom Strand aus kann man da überall angeln Heiligendamm ist schön sandig für Platten zum beispiel.

und fang keine Experimente an mit Heringsfetzen oder son gedöns das geht vom Strand shief!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



Hurricane schrieb:


> Hatte Dorsch und Platte angedacht... wenn es klappt würde ich natürlich gerne mal eine Meerforelle fangen.


bitte daran denken, daß die mefo ab 15.9. Schonzeit hat


----------



## fish4fun

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Bin gerade vor Ort, so lange es hell ist geht es auf Hornhecht ganz gut, einfach einen Tobs an der Pose treiben lassen. Ab ca. 22:00 Uhr kannst Du dann unter den Lampen auf Hering gehen. Mefo, Scholle und Aal habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber die Fange sind ueberschaubar.
Gruss


----------



## Hurricane

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



mathei schrieb:


> bitte daran denken, daß die mefo ab 15.9. Schonzeit hat




Danke für die Erinnerung! Hatte noch gar nicht nach den Schonzeiten geguckt.


----------



## Hurricane

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Bin gerade vor Ort, so lange es hell ist geht es auf Hornhecht ganz gut, einfach einen Tobs an der Pose treiben lassen. Ab ca. 22:00 Uhr kannst Du dann unter den Lampen auf Hering gehen. Mefo, Scholle und Aal habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber die Fange sind ueberschaubar.
> Gruss




Tobs??


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



Hurricane schrieb:


> Tobs??



Tobiasfisch oder auch Sandaal  genannt...


----------



## Hurricane

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Danke und sorry für die dummen Fragen. Bin nicht oft aber gerne an der See und dankbar für jeden Tipp


----------



## derporto

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Mitte September wirst du von der Seebrücke KüBo schon ganz gut fangen, vorausgesetzt der Sommer bleibt nicht mehr allzu lange. Sollte sich das Wasser bis dahin wieder etwas abgekühlt haben, noch dazu der Wind gut stehen (W/NW), darfst du gerne mit 20 Platten pro Abend rechnen, wobei sicher mindestens die Hälfte wieder wird schwimmen gehen müssen. 

Mit Dorsch in Küchengröße wirst du es Mitte September höchstwahrscheinlich noch nicht wieder zu tun bekommen. Nemos werden vorherrschen. Willst du es trotzdem auf Dorsch probieren, dann stell dich auf den Brückenkopf und wirf geradeaus. Willst du Butt, stell dich -je nach Wind- rechts oder links raus. Hier ist auch die letzte Ausbuchtung vor dem Brückenkopf gut geeignet. Die Sandbank läuft genau dort unter der Brücke her.

Evtl. kannst du noch mit einem vereinzelten Aal und Nachts unter den Lampen mit Hering rechnen, wobei du keine Massenfänge erwarten solltest.

Wenn du es unbedingt auf Dorsch probieren willst, wähle bitte deine Hakengröße nicht zu klein (1/0), damit du nicht zu viele Nemos verangelst. Wäre schade drum.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hurricane

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Danke


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Hallo Leute, soll man jemandem wirklich empfehlen Angeln zu gehen mit der Aussicht auf jede Menge untermaßige Platte und Dorsche? Wir alle wissen, wie starke sich die Fischchen meist verletzen und das viele draufgehen werden. Für ein bißchen Spaß? Ich bleib dabei, nimm dir ein Boot und fange vernünftige Fische auf der Ostsee.


----------



## derporto

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



Kaulsdorfer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, soll man jemandem wirklich empfehlen Angeln zu gehen mit der Aussicht auf jede Menge untermaßige Platte und Dorsche? Wir alle wissen, wie starke sich die Fischchen meist verletzen und das viele draufgehen werden. Für ein bißchen Spaß? Ich bleib dabei, nimm dir ein Boot und fange vernünftige Fische auf der Ostsee.



Untermaßige Fische wirst du von jeder Seebrücke und zu jeder Jahreszeit fangen. Selbst zu bester Dorschzeit kommen 3 Nemos auf einen Maßigen.

Mein bisher bestes Verhältnis von untermaßigen Platten zu Maßigen auf den Seebrücken KüBo, Rerik und Heiligendamm lag bei ziemlich genau 1:1. 

Wenn es danach geht darf gar nicht mehr geangelt werden.

Was hilft: Hakengröße rauf, konzentriert und früh den Anhieb setzen, untermaßigen Fisch schonend behandeln und möglichst stressfrei dem Wasser zurückgeben.

Darüber hinaus ist die Idee mit dem Boot mieten natürlich eine Gute. Jedoch gebe ich auch hier zu bedenken, dass hierfür immer ein Mitfahrer von Vorteil ist, der sich oft nicht spontan vor Ort finden lässt. Darüber hinaus ist dies auch ein recht teurer Spaß, den sich nicht jeder leisten will oder kann. 

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Kaulsdorfer

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Ahoi, wegen familiärer Verpflichtungen komme ich nicht allzu oft dazu, meine Sachen zu packen und hochzufahren. Wenn, dann meistens auch nur für eine Nacht und da achte ich immer auf die Wetterprognosen. Ab Oktober, um die 10°C Wassertemperatur und ordentlicher Wind, das sind meine Kriterien fürs Küstenangeln. Und dann ist es häfig so, dass sich der Anteil der Untermaßigen in Grenzen hält und genug Küchenfische meinen Kofferraum bevölkern. Daher würde ich für die zu erwartenden Bedingungen im September aktives Fischen vorschlagen. Blinker, Heringsvorfach oder auch Wattis über den Grund zuppeln. Dabei verschlucken zumindest die Miniplatten die Haken nicht so tief.


----------



## Hurricane

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Sehr gemischte Antworten die hier zu finden sind...
Ist denn auf der Brücke viel betrieb?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Ja, im Normalfall in der Saison schon.

Abends/ Nachts im Herbst/ Winter eher nein. Das kommt stark aufs Wetter an, wie auf jeder Mole/ Seebrücke.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



Hurricane schrieb:


> ...Ist denn auf der Brücke viel betrieb?


 
Garantiert! Ich war im juni das letzte Mal da. Gefühlte 2000 Touries auf der Brücke. Wirst garantiert mit Fragen gelöchert.


----------



## Hurricane

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

So Urlaub zu Ende! Habe von der Seebrücke in KB gut gefangen aber noch besser In Rerik das war super. In gegensatz zu KB wo wirklich nur Ars******och Angekollegen die unfreundlich zu allen sind und dann noch sagen wenn du nicht hier gewesen währest hätte ich den 25cm Dorsch mitgenommen und auch sonst nur pöbeln... habe ich in Rerik schöne und lustige Stunden mit anderen Mitstreitern gehabt. Jeder hat jedem geholfen wenn es nötig war und sich nett unterhalten. Sowas macht doch die Gemeinschaft der Angler aus oder?

Fazit Rerik ist ein sehr schönes und erfolgreiches Angelrevier.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

... kann die in rerik auch passieren. Gerade, wenn du deutlich mehr fängst als die einheimischen.
Wo ist der ausführliche Fangbericht mit Zahlen?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Das ist das Problem aller Seebrücken. Man kann sehr gut fangen, aber Idioten jedweder Art werden magisch angezogen und beileibe nicht nur Angler.


----------



## Gunnar.

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Moin,


Silvio.i schrieb:


> ... kann die in rerik auch passieren. Gerade, wenn du deutlich mehr fängst als die einheimischen.


 
GENAU DAS ist mir in Rerik auch passiert.
"Das dumme Schwein angelt unsere Dorsche weg" war noch der höflichste Spruch.
Dank kaputter Schulter konnte ich damals nur Seebrücken beangeln. Insgesamt hatte ich nur wenige vernünftige Angler auf den Brücken (egal wo) angetroffen. Der Große Rest hat gehörig einen an der Klatsche!!
 Naja , ist vorbei die Zeit... Lieber nen Fisch weniger - lieber der Fisch ne Nr. kleiner - dafür nette Menschen und mehr Spaß- also rann an die Brandung!!


----------



## Snake77

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Traurig sowas, der Neid zerfrisst die Menschen und in diesem Fall die Angler. #d

Ich weiß jetzt zumindest, was ich in Zukunft vermeiden werde.
Wenn ich sowas höre, gibt es Probleme, die keiner haben will und muss. 

Sollen die alleine dort angeln, die armen haben ja sonst nix zu fressen.|rolleyes


----------



## zwilling

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Hallo Gunnar, 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Ich habe das Seebrückenangeln in Rerik vor vielen Jahren als positive Erfahrung schätzen gelernt.
Aber lang ist,s her. Fährt man zum Salzhaff runter und schaut nach rechts zur Seebrücke , kommt einem schon am Vormittag das große
Brechen- alles voller Ruten . und kaum einer da. Aber irgendwann 
kommen sie dann zum nachmittag -die Guten ?????
Petri vom Zwilling


----------



## derporto

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Ich persönlich finde die Lage in Rerik wesentlich schlimmer als in KüBo. Wie schon im Post über meinem angeklungen, wird die Brücke oft schon Mittags mit Ruten vollgestellt. 

In KüBo habe ich die ortsansässige Anglerschaft eher als überwiegend freundlich bis leicht kauzig kennengelernt. Oft tauen sie auch nach ein paar Tagen auf. Aber herrje, im Grunde will ich Angeln. Netter Smalltalk nebenbei ist doch nur ein Nebenschauplatz. Schick, wenn er da ist. Wenn nicht, schwamm drüber.


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Kommt vielleicht auch auf die Jahreszeit an. Ich bin am liebesten Dez.-Jan. Auf der Brücke. Schöne Sturm. Kann ruhig ne auflandige sieben oder acht sein. Dann bleibt das Pack zu Hause.
Habe aber auch schin nette Leute getroffen.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



zwilling schrieb:


> Aber lang ist,s her. Fährt man zum Salzhaff runter und schaut nach rechts zur Seebrücke , kommt einem schon am Vormittag das große
> Brechen- alles voller Ruten . und kaum einer da. Aber irgendwann
> kommen sie dann zum nachmittag -die Guten ?????
> Petri vom Zwilling



Nun warst du Zwei mal hier oben und schreibst so einen Quark! Auch in Rerik stehen die Angler bei ihren Ruten. Außerdem gibt die Brückenordnung ein Angeln bis zum 15.09. vor 21 Uhr garnicht her. 
Und im Zweifelsfalle gibt es noch Heiligendamm. Schön versteckt und die Einheimischen alle kompetent, nett und hilfsbereit


----------



## Silvio.i

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



rosi schrieb:


> ...auch in rerik stehen die angler bei ihren ruten. Außerdem gibt die brückenordnung ein angeln bis zum 15.09. Vor 21 uhr garnicht her...


 
na klar!


----------



## derporto

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*



Rosi schrieb:


> Nun warst du Zwei mal hier oben und schreibst so einen Quark! Auch in Rerik stehen die Angler bei ihren Ruten. Außerdem gibt die Brückenordnung ein Angeln bis zum 15.09. vor 21 Uhr garnicht her.
> Und im Zweifelsfalle gibt es noch Heiligendamm. Schön versteckt und die Einheimischen alle kompetent, nett und hilfsbereit



das habe ich aber auch schon anders erlebt rosi insbesondere in den Sommermonaten. Wenn man da um 19:00 Uhr kam, war überhaupt kein Platz mehr zu bekommen. Zumindest keiner, der einen Weitenvorteil gegenüber dem Brandungsangeln geboten hätte


----------



## zwilling

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Für manche Angler die keine 300-400 Km bis hoch fahren müssen
ist es scheinbar schwer Kritik einzustecken .Aber setzt euch ruhig 
weiter Eure Schönwetterbrille auf und kritisiert die bisher 2x oben
gewesenen 
Herzlichst vom Zwilling


----------



## marcus7

*AW: Angeln Seebrücke Kühlungsborn und Strand*

Von mir auch mal ein kurzes Statement zu der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn.

Wir waren ober um einige Tage vom Schlauchi aus zu fischen, am ersten tag war so ein stürmischer Wind+Wellen, da wollten wir zu zweit auf die Seebrücke. Im Wattwurm gab es keine Wattwürmer, äußerst skuril . Wir wurden zum Angelturm geschickt... dort wurde die Kühlungsborner Brücke empfohlen (ich glaub ich wäre sonst nach Rerik).

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich und mein Kumpel noch nie Seebrücke oder Brandung geangelt haben.

Wir waren ca. 1,5std. vor der Dämmerung dort und es waren schon die vordersten Plätze besetzt, wir sind dann an die Seiten gegangen. Dort hat es sogar noch besser gebissen als vorne am Kopf. Aber was da so alles am Haken hing#d.
Gut, mir war schon vorher klar, dass dort auch kleine Pupser beißen, aber es bissen zu 95% Pupser .

Naja war im Endeffekt eine Zirkusangelei, wir haben uns Wein reingeschüttet und nur rumgeblödelt.
Mit 3 Angeln hatten wir 3 oder 4 Dorsche, 2 kapitale Grundeln,  und deutlich über 20 Plattfische. Von der ganzen Meute waren ganze 2(!) in Worten: ZWEI plattfische maßig und essbar. 

Ganz ehrlich? Der Rest ist vermutlich elendig verreckt.

Insgesamt waren es so ca. 10 Angler auf der Brücke, mit ein paar haben wir sehr nett gequatscht, mit einigen "normal" unterhalten, nur einer war total stumm. Das war sozusagen der einheimische Brückenprofi, was man auch schon am Gerät sah. Aber jeder wie er mag, ich habe zumindest keinen dort erlebt, der einen angemacht hat oder ähnliches.

Achja die anderen Angler haben keinen einzigen maßigen Dorsch oder Plattfisch gefangen so weit ich das gesehen habe, alles war untermaßig.
Die einzigen gescheiten Fische waren Heringen die in ganz guten Stückzahlen an den Lampen gefangen wurden. Auch eine sehr interessante Methode, die ich so vorher noch nicht kannte. Und unser lustiger Angelnachbar hat noch einen ganz passablen Horni erbeutet (im dunkeln :m).

Also ich muss nicht noch mal auf die Brücke, es sei denn es gibt da auch Jahreszeiten an denen nicht alle Fische so klein sind und verangelt werden?

lg


----------

